# Reprofit-Sept/Oct/Nov treatment



## Nadiebear (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi,

I'm with Reprofit Brno for Oct treatment and wondering if anyone would like to keep me company. 

😉


----------



## Chrissy Lou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Nadiebear,

I'm going to Reprofit in October too, excited and scared at the same time!

Chrissy Lou x


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Nadiebear and Chrissylou,

I'm hopefully going over end of October too. My donor is due to cycle beginning of September. I've been assigned stepan machac. Which drs have you got guys?

Am a bit nervous about the fet protocol as I did have my own embryo transferred last month on a medicated fet and it was a bfn. I've been told I'll be doing a down reg protocol. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Chrissy Lou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Ecomum,

I'm sorry you had a bfn last month. I think the down reg protocol is where they shut down your cycle with medication so that they can sync you with the donor? I've just started on the contraceptive pill to a similar effect. I will receive my full treatment details and protocol within the next few days and have just paid the deposit - no turning back now! Eeek!

Chrissy xx


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Chrissylou,

Can I ask who your dr is? I've got stepan machac but he's been really bad at getting back to me. I paid my donor deposit a month ago and I'm not gonna synch with the donor as she's having egg collection on Tuesday. I'm having a hysteroscopy sept 23 rd and then thort I wud start with down ref  a week or so after , after a scratch aswell.

Still not got my Protocol so getting a bit worried.


----------



## Chrissy Lou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Ecomum,

I don't know who my doctor is yet; I went through myivfjourney and they will send all details through in the next week or so. So your protocol involves freezing your donor's eggs while you prepare? I will be in Brno when my donor has her egg collection and will have the egg transfer later that same week hopefully. It will all become clear once we have our protocol. Do keep hassling them until you have the details


----------



## Ecomum44 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Chrissylou,

Yes my donor is having her EC and will be fertilised with DH s and grown to day 5. Then I'll have a fet if any Gud embies end of October.

I have sent a few emails to dr and it's like he s vanished off the face of the earth. I did want a phone consult to discuss the fet properly after my failed one last month. As it was a perfectly normal embryo so wanted to see what he thinks it was and how we can improve things. 

We may be there similar time! 2 months to go!


----------

